# Madone 5.2 Good deal?



## Glewis333 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Frame: Madone 5.2 or Trek 5200?*

I plan to use the parts of my Trek 2200 full Ultegra to build a new bike. My choices of a frame and fork is a 2006 Madone 5.2 for $1000. or a 2003 Trek 5200 frame and fork for $675.
What do you think is the best value, and what suggestion would you give me? thanks for your input.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Obviously the 5200 option would be cheaper, but I gotta vote for the Madone. I just love the way it rides. To get a Madone 5.2 (what you would be building) for around $1600 ($1000 for frame and $600 for Ultegra group set if you bought it new) is still a GREAT deal!


----------



## Glewis333 (Nov 29, 2005)

Bought the Madone and glad I did. What a difference. I always thought people exaggerated about the Madone ride, but this bike is fast, smooth, responsive and so comfortable, a joy to ride. I'm not fast, but on this bike I've increased my mph, and climbing hills just seem easier. I'm really looking forward to some 75-100 mile rides. I've been a Trek rider since 1979, and I'm sold on the Madone-Worth the $.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Great choice! I think you'll grow to love it more and more. Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

333: if it's good for Armstrong and the rest of team disco, it must be world-class caliber. enjoy the ride and do post the riding pics. zoom zoom!!


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> 333: if it's good for Armstrong and the rest of team disco, it must be world-class caliber. enjoy the ride and do post the riding pics. zoom zoom!!


they rode the 5200 before the madone fyi, and they would ride square wheels if someone paid them enough....

for the money, id grab the madene, but for "other" reasons.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

just part of speech, you know.


----------

